
The role of Low Code on recruiting developers - thmslee
https://visionx.sibvisions.com/developer-recruitment-low-code/
======
seren
The first part make sense about having an ageing tech stack and not being able
to find people with skills to work on it.

However, if you have a hard time to find people with relevant c++ experience,
I don't see how in ten years, you are not going to have any issue finding
people with experience in low code proprietary framework X, where there is non
negligible chance that the company supporting framework X has disappeared
altogether.

